# Solved: System thread error (blue screen)



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm posting because I'm having this problem since I upgraded my win 7 to win 10 a few days ago, and it's driving me crazy. This is the problem:

After upgrading, each time I connect the HDMI cable of my home theatre (which is a Muteki Sony) which transmit audio and video, this blue screen appears and restarts the computer automatically. On the other hand if I turn on the pc or restart it with the HDMI cable connected and the home is already on, it works perfectly.

The computer I'm using is a laptop with ATI mobility radeon HD 5470 512 MB video board.

I've already unistalled the video driver with DDU in safe mode and reinstalled the lastest version of the software as I saw indicated in several places, but the problem remains.

Thank you, I hope you can give me a hand with this.

Image of the error:


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I not 100% sure what the problem could be, but if you could post a few dmp files we might be able to find something


> BSOD Posting Instructions:
> 1. Create a new folder on the desktop and call it bsod or whatever you like.
> 2. Navigate to C:\Windows\Minidump and copy the last few .dmp files to the folder on the desktop. (No Shortcuts)
> 3. Close the folder on the desktop and right click on it, select Send to → Compressed (zipped) Folder.
> ...


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Ty for you asnwer. Here is the file.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

```
SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000002, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8005aa8abd4, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: ffffd00170f28b60, Exception Record Address
Arg4: ffffd00170f28c00, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------
SYSTEM_SKU:                        

SYSTEM_VERSION:  1.0       
BIOS_DATE:  01/27/2011
BASEBOARD_PRODUCT:  K52De
BASEBOARD_VERSION:  1.0       
BUGCHECK_P1: ffffffffc0000002
BUGCHECK_P2: fffff8005aa8abd4
BUGCHECK_P3: ffffd00170f28b60
BUGCHECK_P4: ffffd00170f28c00
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000002 - {Not Implemented}  The requested operation is not implemented.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!RtlRaiseStatus+18
fffff800`5aa8abd4 488b8424b8010000 mov     rax,qword ptr [rsp+1B8h]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  ffffd00170f28b60 -- (.exr 0xffffd00170f28b60)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8005aa8abd4 (nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x0000000000000018)
   ExceptionCode: c0000002
  ExceptionFlags: 00000001
NumberParameters: 0

CONTEXT:  ffffd00170f28c00 -- (.cxr 0xffffd00170f28c00)
rax=0000000a00000002 rbx=00000000c0000002 rcx=0000000200000001
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=ffffc00072b92060
rip=fffff8005aa8abd4 rsp=ffffd00170f28b40 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=ffffc0006dfdef80
r14=ffffd00170f291a0 r15=0000000000000002
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x18:
fffff800`5aa8abd4 488b8424b8010000 mov     rax,qword ptr [rsp+1B8h] ss:0018:ffffd001`70f28cf8=fffff8005aa8abd4
Resetting default scope
CPU_COUNT: 4
CPU_MHZ: 704
CPU_VENDOR:  AuthenticAMD
CPU_FAMILY: 10
CPU_MODEL: 5
CPU_STEPPING: 3
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
PROCESS_NAME:  System
CURRENT_IRQL:  0
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000002 - {Not Implemented}  The requested operation is not implemented.
LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8005ac68906 to fffff8005aa8abd4
STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd001`70f28b40 fffff800`5ac68906 : ffffd001`70f291b0 ffffc000`6dfdfb20 ffffe000`08969100 00000000`00000022 : nt!RtlRaiseStatus+0x18
ffffd001`70f290e0 fffff801`817577ba : 00000000`00000000 ffffc000`6dfdef80 ffffc000`6dfdef80 ffffc000`72b92298 : nt!purecall+0xe
ffffd001`70f29110 00000000`00000000 : ffffc000`6dfdef80 ffffc000`6dfdef80 ffffc000`72b92298 ffffc000`72b92040 : atikmdag+0xb377ba
FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+b377ba
fffff801`817577ba ??              ???
SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2
SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+b377ba
FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner
MODULE_NAME: atikmdag
IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  55a70ac5
STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffd00170f28c00 ; kb
BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  b377ba
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_atikmdag!Unknown_Function
BUCKET_ID:  AV_atikmdag!Unknown_Function
PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  AV_atikmdag!Unknown_Function
ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM
FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:av_atikmdag!unknown_function
FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {0252e3ed-fc29-a2ca-0f7a-b32a5492113a}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ffffd000`21054518  fffff801`d35d4324 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x104
ffffd000`21054520  fffff800`e92e6000 atikmdag+0x996000
ffffd000`21054528  fffff800`e8950000 atikmdag
ffffd000`21054530  fffff801`d375f30c nt!_ymm+0x4054c
[COLOR="red"]ffffd000`210546e8  fffff800`e4ba045e aswSnx+0x8045e, Win32 error 0n2[/COLOR]
ffffd000`210546f0  fffff801`d356c698 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x58
ffffd000`210546f8  fffff801`d3487000 nt!WerLiveKernelInitSystem <PERF> (nt+0x0)
[COLOR="Red"]ffffd000`21054700  fffff801`d38094e4 nt!BcpCursor <PERF> (nt+0x3824e4)aswSnx.sys, Win32 error 0n2[/COLOR]
ffffd000`21054c28  fffff800`e93fb33c atikmdag+0xaab33c
ffffd000`21054c30  fffff801`d36d8907 nt!purecall+0xf
ffffd000`21054c38  fffff801`d3487000 nt!WerLiveKernelInitSystem <PERF> (nt+0x0)
ffffd000`21054c40  fffff801`d381f270 nt!BcpCursor <PERF> (nt+0x398270)
```
Was Avast installed prior to the Win10 upgrade? 
Run Windows update and install update KB3084124. (Just came out, might have a fix as it's a big update)
Can you double check the graphics driver version and make sure it matches: 15.20.1062.1002​

Other thoughts from Microsoft:
Make sure you are not low on hard drive space. (How much free space is available on your hard drive?)
If a driver is identified in the bug check message, check with the manufacturer for driver updates. (We should be good, but double check)
Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. (I checked and none are available for your laptop)
Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. (You will have to look in the BIOS for this)

Not the problem, but you should uninstall Superantispyware as you have MBAM installed. If SAS has been uninstalled, 
use the removal tool from the link below. 
http://www.superantispyware.com/supportfaqdisplay.html?faq=47
SASKUTIL64 Tue Jul 12 14:00:01 2011 SASKUTIL64.SYS
SASDIFSV64 Thu Jul 21 16:03:00 2011 SASDIFSV64.SYS


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg, thank you. It seems to be fixed now with the last update.

I answer your questions anyway: Avast was installed before updating to win 10, but if I check now, the installation date is the same day when win 10 was updated. 
Yes I searched for the driver upgrade myself


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the problem seemed to be solved on the first few trys, but then, today, the problem is there again. Don't really know what's going on.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Upload the new dump file, if any. 
Oddly it might be Avast but I would prefer to look at any new dumps first.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, here you go.

Thank you


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

```
ffffd001`92d4d730  fffff800`ff6f7d76 atikmdag+0xb57d76
ffffd001`92d4d738  fffff800`af884000 nt!WerLiveKernelInitSystem <PERF> (nt+0x0)
ffffd001`92d4d740  fffff800`afc1c270 nt!BcpCursor <PERF> (nt+0x398270)
[COLOR="Red"]ffffd001`92d4d748  fffff800`feba0000 atikmdag
ffffd001`92d4d750  fffff800`ff56b4fc atikmdag+0x9cb4fc
ffffd001`92d4d758  fffff800`feba0000 atikmdag
ffffd001`92d4d760  fffff800`ff56b568 atikmdag+0x9cb568
ffffd001`92d4d768  fffff800`feba0000 atikmdag
ffffd001`92d4d770  fffff800`ff56b490 atikmdag+0x9cb490
ffffd001`92d4d568  fffff800`fc09045e aswSnx+0x8045e
ffffd001`92d4d570  fffff800`fc0f5218 aswSnx+0xe5218      (Avast again)
ffffd001`92d4d598  fffff800`fc09067d aswSnx+0x8067d[/COLOR]
ffffd001`92d4d5b8  fffff800`afcaaba5 nt!CmpCallbackFillObjectContext+0x125
ffffd001`92d4d5e8  fffff800`afcaaf4a nt!CmpCallbackFillObjectContext+0x4ca
ffffd001`92d4d628  fffff800`afca8418 nt!CmpCallCallBacks+0x428
[COLOR="Blue"]ffffd001`92d4d680  fffff800`afc5c420 nt!CmpRegistryLock+0x60[/COLOR]
```
Alright, uninstall Avast and insure to run the removal tool from the link below. Windows Defender should turn on once Avast is removed, if not let me know and we can force it on. Test for a day or two to see if you still get any BSOD, if you do please post the new BSOD. After testing and if you no longer get any more BSOD you can reinstall Avast. 
https://www.avast.com/en-us/uninstall-utility

Also uninstall AMD Overdrive for testing. I believe a new version is available anyway. 
Image path: \??\C:\Program Files\AMD\ATI.ACE\Fuel\amd64\AODDriver2.sys
Image name: AODDriver2.sys
Browse all global symbols functions data
Timestamp: Tue Feb 11 03:06:52 2014 (52FA044C)
CheckSum: 00014EEB
ImageSize: 00032000
Translations: 0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4

Update the ATK package from the link below: I understand it's for Win8.1 but should work fine in Win10.
http://www.asus.com/support/Download/3/480/0/4/36/
Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ATK64AMD.sys
Image name: ATK64AMD.sys
Browse all global symbols functions data
Timestamp: Tue May 12 18:04:54 2009 (4A0A1CB6)
CheckSum: 000096A6
ImageSize: 00008000
Translations: 0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the fast response, I'm doing all you said but I don't know how to uninstall the .sys file. How should I do it?


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Nonetheless I still got the blue screen after completely removing avast. I add the files.

And btw I can't find the AMD overdrive, seems like I don't have that program isntalled.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

```
Socket Designation            CPU 1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              ech - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD Phenom(tm) II
  Processor ID                  530f1000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor     
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  [COLOR="Red"]External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     12288MHz
  Current Speed                 1800MHz[/COLOR]
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Specification Reserved
  L1 Cache Handle               0005h
  L2 Cache Handle               0006h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
```
Open an elevated command prompt 
(Right click on Start button, select Command Prompt (Admin)
Input the following command:
dism /online /get-drivers (press enter)
Copy all the information from the command prompt and post back with it.

Next, open the Catalyst Control Center and see if an option for AMD Overdrive exist. 
If so, you should have an option to turn off graphics overdrive.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

I have looked all over the Catalyst Control Center, but there isn't such option.

Other than that, here is what I copied from command:

Herramienta Administración y mantenimiento de imágenes de implementación
Versión: 10.0.10240.16384

Versión de imagen: 10.0.10240.16384

Obteniendo lista de controladores de terceros desde el almacén de
controladores...

Lista de paquetes de controladores:

Nombre publicado : oem0.inf
Nombre de archivo original : hpwia_dj3050_j610.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Image
Nombre de proveedor : Hewlett-Packard
Fecha : 12/09/2012
Versión : 28.0.1287.0

Nombre publicado : oem1.inf
Nombre de archivo original : jmcr_jm.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : MTD
Nombre de proveedor : JMicron Technology Corp.
Fecha : 18/08/2009
Versión : 1.0.33.2

Nombre publicado : oem10.inf
Nombre de archivo original : hpreststub.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : USB
Nombre de proveedor : Hewlett-Packard
Fecha : 10/11/2009
Versión : 1.0.0.0

Nombre publicado : oem11.inf
Nombre de archivo original : atipcie.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : System
Nombre de proveedor : Advanced Micro Devices Inc
Fecha : 05/05/2009
Versión : 1.3.0.49

Nombre publicado : oem12.inf
Nombre de archivo original : itpcdless.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : HIDClass
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 12/12/2013
Versión : 9.5.172.0

Nombre publicado : oem13.inf
Nombre de archivo original : wdcsam.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : WDC_SAM
Nombre de proveedor : Western Digital Technologies
Fecha : 16/12/2014
Versión : 1.0.10.0

Nombre publicado : oem14.inf
Nombre de archivo original : prnsendtoonenote15_win7.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Printer
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 28/05/2012
Versión : 15.0.4128.4000

Nombre publicado : oem15.inf
Nombre de archivo original : prnms006.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Printer
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 28/05/2012
Versión : 15.0.4128.4000

Nombre publicado : oem16.inf
Nombre de archivo original : wdcsam.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : WDC_SAM
Nombre de proveedor : Western Digital Technologies
Fecha : 19/01/2011
Versión : 1.0.9.0

Nombre publicado : oem17.inf
Nombre de archivo original : dc3du.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : USB
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 18/05/2011
Versión : 8.20.409.0

Nombre publicado : oem18.inf
Nombre de archivo original : c0187327.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Display
Nombre de proveedor : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Fecha : 15/07/2015
Versión : 15.200.1062.1002

Nombre publicado : oem19.inf
Nombre de archivo original : kbfiltr.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Keyboard
Nombre de proveedor : ATK
Fecha : 20/07/2009
Versión : 1.0.0.3

Nombre publicado : oem2.inf
Nombre de archivo original : jme.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Net
Nombre de proveedor : JMicron Technology Corp.
Fecha : 25/02/2010
Versión : 6.0.17.1

Nombre publicado : oem20.inf
Nombre de archivo original : hdxrt.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : MEDIA
Nombre de proveedor : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Fecha : 16/06/2015
Versión : 6.0.1.7535

Nombre publicado : oem21.inf
Nombre de archivo original : hdxsrsa.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : MEDIA
Nombre de proveedor : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Fecha : 16/06/2015
Versión : 6.0.1.7535

Nombre publicado : oem22.inf
Nombre de archivo original : atihdwt6.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : MEDIA
Nombre de proveedor : Advanced Micro Devices
Fecha : 09/06/2015
Versión : 10.0.0.1

Nombre publicado : oem23.inf
Nombre de archivo original : atk0100.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : System
Nombre de proveedor : ATK
Fecha : 23/10/2006
Versión : 1043.2.15.66

Nombre publicado : oem24.inf
Nombre de archivo original : athwbx.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Net
Nombre de proveedor : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
Fecha : 15/07/2013
Versión : 10.0.0.260

Nombre publicado : oem26.inf
Nombre de archivo original : prnms009.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Printer
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 21/06/2006
Versión : 10.0.10240.16384

Nombre publicado : oem27.inf
Nombre de archivo original : prnms001.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Printer
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 21/06/2006
Versión : 10.0.10240.16384

Nombre publicado : oem28.inf
Nombre de archivo original : etd.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Mouse
Nombre de proveedor : ELAN
Fecha : 01/07/2015
Versión : 11.15.0.14

Nombre publicado : oem3.inf
Nombre de archivo original : etd.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Mouse
Nombre de proveedor : ELAN
Fecha : 13/04/2010
Versión : 7.0.5.11

Nombre publicado : oem4.inf
Nombre de archivo original : dtsoftbus01.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : System
Nombre de proveedor : DT Soft Ltd
Fecha : 20/06/2013
Versión : 4.47.1.282

Nombre publicado : oem5.inf
Nombre de archivo original : atk0100.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : System
Nombre de proveedor : ASUS
Fecha : 13/05/2009
Versión : 1043.2.15.75

Nombre publicado : oem6.inf
Nombre de archivo original : amdkmafd.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : System
Nombre de proveedor : AMD
Fecha : 21/05/2015
Versión : 15.20.0.0

Nombre publicado : oem7.inf
Nombre de archivo original : hpvpl09.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : Printer
Nombre de proveedor : HP
Fecha : 12/09/2012
Versión : 9.84.0.1189

Nombre publicado : oem8.inf
Nombre de archivo original : ipcdless.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : HIDClass
Nombre de proveedor : Microsoft
Fecha : 12/12/2013
Versión : 9.5.172.0

Nombre publicado : oem9.inf
Nombre de archivo original : hdxsrsa.inf
Incluido : No
Nombre de clase : MEDIA
Nombre de proveedor : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Fecha : 13/05/2010
Versión : 6.0.1.6110

La operación se completó correctamente.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If you could open command prompt again and run the following: 
wmic startup (press enter)
Copy the information into your next post.

Just to double check the overdrive, please see the attach picture on a possible location.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go - 

Caption Command Description Location Name SettingID User UserSID
OneDriveSetup C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup OneDriveSetup HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run OneDriveSetup NT AUTHORITY\SERVICIO LOCAL S-1-5-19
OneDriveSetup C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe /thfirstsetup OneDriveSetup HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run OneDriveSetup NT AUTHORITY\Servicio de red S-1-5-20
Simple Sticky Notes C:\Program Files (x86)\Simnet\Simple Sticky Notes\ssn.exe Simple Sticky Notes HKU\S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run Simple Sticky Notes Rodrigo-Ntbk\Rodrigo S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000
Spotify Web Helper "C:\Users\Rodrigo\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\SpotifyWebHelper.exe" Spotify Web Helper HKU\S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run Spotify Web Helper Rodrigo-Ntbk\Rodrigo S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000
Akamai NetSession Interface "C:\Users\Rodrigo\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" Akamai NetSession Interface HKU\S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run Akamai NetSession Interface Rodrigo-Ntbk\Rodrigo S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000
HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series (NET) "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series\Bin\ScanToPCActivationApp.exe" -deviceID "BR124FD1H705HX:NW" -scfn "HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series (NET)" -AutoStart 1 HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series (NET) HKU\S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series (NET) Rodrigo-Ntbk\Rodrigo S-1-5-21-176498106-1828128259-553759377-1000
SRS Premium Sound C:\Windows\Installer\{E5CF6B9C-3ABE-43C9-9413-AD5FFC98F049}\NewShortcut5_21C7B668029A47458B27645FE6E4A715.exe /f=srs_premium_sound_nopreset.zip /h SRS Premium Sound Common Startup SRS Premium Sound Public 
RtHDVCpl C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s RtHDVCpl HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run RtHDVCpl Public 
ETDWare %ProgramFiles%\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe ETDWare HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ETDWare Public 
ETDCtrl %ProgramFiles%\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe ETDCtrl HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ETDCtrl Public


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

```
AtiPcie	        Tue May 05 08:00:22 2009 (4a005486)	000134c7		AtiPcie.sys
ATK64AMD        Tue May 12 18:04:54 2009 (4a0a1cb6)	000096a6		ATK64AMD.sys
ASMMAP64        Thu Jul 02 02:13:26 2009 (4a4c7a36)	0000ceab		ASMMAP64.sys
kbfiltr	        Mon Jul 20 02:21:42 2009 (4a643726)	0000c966		kbfiltr.sys
jmcr	        Tue Aug 18 01:23:06 2009 (4a8a64ea)	0003217b		jmcr.sys
usbfilter       Tue Dec 22 00:26:22 2009 (4b3082ae)	0000dfd8		usbfilter.sys
JME	        Wed Feb 24 19:26:53 2010 (4b85edfd)	0001ee04		JME.sys
dc3d	        Wed May 18 01:07:24 2011 (4dd37e3c)	00015d2a		dc3d.sys
[COLOR="Red"]dtsoftbus01	Thu Jun 20 00:22:51 2013 (51c2adcb)	00050ad5		dtsoftbus01.sys[/COLOR]
athwbx		Mon Jul 15 00:29:50 2013 (51e3a4ee)	003a9587		athwbx.sys
[COLOR="red"]AODDriver2	Tue Feb 11 03:06:52 2014 (52fa044c)	00014eeb		AODDriver2.sys[/COLOR]
mbam		Wed Sep 03 10:50:25 2014 (540754e1)	00011b8b		mbam.sys
```
dtsoftbus01 
Please uninstall Daemon tools. Once removed, restart the computer. 
Next go into device manager and look under system devices for "Daemon tools virtual bus". If you locate this, right click and uninstall.

AODDrive2
Take a look in _C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\amd64_ and see if AODDrive.sys is there? If it is, rename the file AODDrive.old
Restart the computer and test to see if you get a BSOD.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

I have uninstalled daemon tools.

about the file, I only see this one: aoddriver2.sys should I still change the name of it or this is a different one?

Thank you


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, anyway I tried renaming that as well, but still got the blue screen. The only difference is that I changed the name to aoddriver2.sys.old is that ok? or should be only .old?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Was Daemon tools uninstalled prior to all the BSOD's or just yesterday?

Actually need the aoddrive2.sys file to be aoddrive2.old. Apologies about the confusion. 

Check and try a couple things:
Click on the notification icon (bottom right, next to the clock in the taskbar) and insure your not in tablet mode. 
Press the windows flag key + P and change the option to either duplicate or extended. Then plug in the HDMI cable and see if you get a bsod.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes it was unistalled prior the BSOD

Now I did what you said but still not working. Worked once, for some reason, then no more. Nonetheless there's some change now, it says "atikmdag.sys" on the blue screen.

Edit: it seems to work still when I put on extened or duplicate, always. Doesn't work otherwise.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> Edit: it seems to work still when I put on extened or duplicate, always. Doesn't work otherwise.


A few others are reporting the same thing in regards to the matter, they all are running the latest AMD driver. A few have gone back to the old AMD driver provided via the computer manufacture and report that the problem does not persist.

Since you don't have Daemon tools installed anymore I would go to:
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\dtsoftbus01.sys and change sys to old. (ie dtsoftbus01.old)


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, will try that (installing the previous version). I don't have that file you said "dtsfotbus".

On the other hand, since you say it is a known problem, shouldn't they release a fix sometime soon? because if that's the case then I could just use it whenever I need it by the way you told me "duplicate" or "extended" and bear with it for the time being?


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Well yeah after trying reinstalling the video driver it worked with the previous version and seems to be ok so far.

Thank you a lot for all the help


----------

